

U.S. Government to Release Largest Index of Government Data in the World - ALee
http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2015/02/09/a-big-win-for-open-government-sunlight-gets-us-to-release-indexes-of-federal-data/

======
strictnein
Any mirrors? Varnish isn't doing it's job currently.

